# What is the system configuration required for Installing SAP on a PC?



## ajayritik (Aug 25, 2008)

My friend is planning to buy a new PC for practising SAP. What kind of configuration should we choose to have SAP work efficiently? Does anyone here have SAP installed on their PC if so what is the minimum configuration that I should look for.

Friends! Someone please give me some suggestions?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 28, 2008)

Still nobody to help me on this?


----------



## VexByte (Aug 29, 2008)

*Processor :* Dual Core Processors(AMD/Intel)

*RAM :* 2 GB min.

*OS :* Windows 2003/2008 Advanced Server

Installation of SAP requires certain expertise and technical knowledge. It's not like installing application software on your PC.* I don't suggest installing SAP on a personal computer. You will not be able to run SAP products efficiently on a PC with limited resources.*


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Happyarimaan (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi VexByte

I am planning to install SAP in my PC for learning purpose. I will be also using Visual Studio 2008 & SQL Server 2008 and other applications as well. Therefore in my case :

What will be the minimum config. for my system ? RAM, HardDrive (how big? will 250 GB do?), Processor(whether Quad is req. how much Ghz), Motherboard(any brand , specific requirements).ETC.

Also you mentioned that Installation of SAP is different. Where do I get that info as to properly install SAP? Free download sites.etc. Also do you have any links to sites which provide study material. What is "cloning" of SAP?

Please HELP !!


----------

